# Ενότητα θεμάτων που αφορούν  όλα τα είδη > Σεμινάρια ,Εκθέσεις-Διαγωνισμοί Συλλόγων , Εκδηλώσεις φιλοζωικών κ περιβαλλοντολογικών οργανώσεων >  Έκθεση ΛΑ.ΣΥ.Κ. 2015

## xXx

pic host

Σας ανακοινώνουμε και επίσημα οτι η 7η Έκθεση – Διαγωνισμός του Λαρισαϊκου Συλλόγου Καναρινόφιλων θα πραγματοποιηθεί απο 22 έως 29 Νοεμβρίου 2015 στο Πνευματικό Δημοτικό Κέντρο Χατζηγιάννειο Λάρισας. Κριτές του διαγωνισμού μας θα είναι οι Johan Van der Maelen και Michel Vion απο το Βέλγιο και ο Κωνσταντίνος Βασιλόπουλος. 

Παράλληλα με την έκθεση θα διεξαχθεί για πρώτη φορά Διαγωνισμός Μωσαϊκών Καναρινιών (Greek Mosaic Show) με συμμετοχή εκτροφέων απο όλη την Ελλάδα. Για τον λόγο αυτό επιλέξαμε ως κριτή τον κ.Johan van der Maelen έναν εκ των κορυφαίων κριτών χρώματος με γνώση 
στα Μωσαϊκά καναρίνια. Τα δύο μεγάλα βραβεία που θα απονεμηθούν 
είναι αυτά του “Καλύτερου Εκτροφέα Μωσαϊκών” και του “Καλύτερου Μωσαϊκού Καναρινιού”. Ο διαγωνισμός αυτός θα ολοκληρωθεί με τη διεξαγωγή σεμιναρίου στις 25 Νοεμβρίου απο τον κριτή με στόχο την μετάδοση της γνώσης και της πολυετούς εμπειρίας του επάνω στην συγκεκριμένη ράτσα.

Ο ΛΑΣΥΚ δίνει μεγάλη σημασία στη σωστή διοργάνωση του παραπάνω διαγωνισμού και θα επιδιώξει να τον καθιερώσει ως θεσμό τα επόμενα χρόνια καθώς το Μωσαϊκό Καναρίνι είναι απο τις πιο όμορφες ράτσες καναρινιών στον κόσμο και αυτή που έχει κερδίσει την αγάπη και την προτίμηση των εκτροφέων στη χώρα μας.

Για το Δ.Σ.
Ο Πρόεδρος
Φώτος Ευάγγελος

----------


## jk21

Kαλη επιτυχια Βασιλη στη διοργανωση ,συνολικα αλλα και προσωπικα !

----------


## wild15

Καλη επιτυχια!!!!

----------


## xXx

Τα αποτελέσματά μου στην έκθεση ΛΑ.ΣΥ.Κ. 2015

1ο αχάτης κόκκινο μωσαϊκού αρσενικό και champion σε όλα τα μελανινικά καναρίνια
2ο και 3ο αχάτης κόκκινο μωσαϊκού αρσενικό
1ο και 3ο αχάτης κόκκινο μωσαϊκού θηλυκό
3ο ιζαμπέλα κόκκινο μωσαϊκού θηλυκό

----------


## jk21

Μπραβο Μπιλλαρε !!! Μπραβο και στα πουλακια !!!


Συγχαρητηρια και στο συλλογο .Αν και επαρχια ειδα ειχατε αρκετες συμμετοχες !

----------


## gianniskilkis

Συγχαρητήρια Βασίλη , πανέμορφα τα πουλιά σου , ευχομαι στην συνέχεια τα καλύτερα ...

----------


## nikoslarisa

Μπραβοοοο Βασιλη!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!αξιος φιλε!

----------


## xXx



----------


## CreCkotiels

1ο και Champion ! όχι μόνο καλό αλλά τέλειο .  :Happy0064: 
Μπράβο κ.Βασίλη που τα αγαπάτε και τα έχετε τόσο όμορφα και περιποιημένα , τόσο τα κλουβιά όσο και τα πουλιά . 
Του χρόνου ακόμα πιο ψηλά . 

Πολλά Συγχαρητήρια .

----------


## Αντισυμβατικός

Συγχαρητήρια Μπιλαρε! πανεμορφα πουλια, ευχομαι διακρίσεις και εκτος Ελλαδας :winky:

----------


## nikolaslo

Συγχαρητήρια Βασίλη για την αγαπη και την φροντιδα που προσφερεις  στα πουλακια σου γιατι κατα τη γνωμη μου ειναι απο τους πιο σημαντικους παραγοντες της επιτυχιας σου.

----------


## xasimo

Το ενα ειναι πιο ομορφο απο το αλλο! Συγχαρητηρια και εις ανωτερα!

----------


## wild15

Συγχαρητηρια σε σενα και τα πουλακια σου !!!!!!

----------

